
What it's like to use a Windows 98 PC in 2017 – ExtremeTech - kajahiaa
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/245136-youtuber-tries-use-windows-98-primary-machine-2017
======
douche
I keep a Windows 98 VM around for the occasional nostalgia trip into the bits
of my gaming back collection that haven't found their way onto Steam or GOG
yet.

I'm still waiting on Sierra's Civil War General[1] to get a rerelease...

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzG6hwb5l64](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzG6hwb5l64)

